# New little guy



## NickAcker23 (Oct 1, 2014)

So I have always been a dog guy growing up my father hated and I mean hated cats. So we always had a dog and I miss having one ever since I moved away and live in an apartment. My wife on the other hand has always had a cat and loves them her birthday is coming up and I had an opportunity to rescue a very very small kitten. So I looked into it paid an extra deposit with our apartment and brought home this kitten. The little guy needed to be bottle fed for a few weeks before we were able to start feeding him real food on his own which was an experience on its own. Now he's getting bigger and more playful but still likes to cuddle up to us. To my surprise this little guy is starting to grow on me.


----------



## CW (Mar 20, 2015)

They make tools to remove such growths.... Gerber, Schrade, ....

[yes, I have 6 cats, 1 dog and a horse..... thanks kids......]


----------



## NasHouston (Oct 15, 2015)

You and me both man. I've always had dogs, big 100 pound muscle dogs. So I was frustrated looking for a Doberman. Every breeder wanted $2500 for a full breed dobie, I was like WTF.

Found this little thing under my car a couple of months ago. Now I'm a 6', 190 lbs, bearded, tattooed, gun toting man with a little kitten.


----------

